# I'm Seeing Derek Trucks Tonight



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm excited to hear him solo even if I don't care much for the songs. I do like Susan's voice, a lot in fact, but I just don't love the songs that much. A lot of the melodies don't do it for me.

Wednesday I'll be seeing Radiohead. 

I bought both these tickets a long time ago and if I could do it over again, I wouldn't have bought them, but since I did, I'm going to make the most of it.

I think where Radiohead falls flat often is in the vocals; he can be either too whiny (studio and live), off pitch (live) or perfect!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I bought both these tickets a long time ago and if I could do it over again, I wouldn't have bought them, but since I did, I'm going to make the most of it.


If this is what you sound like when you "make the most of it" God help anyone who has to listen to when you "make the least of it" - :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> If this is what you sound like when you "make the most of it" God help anyone who has to listen to when you "make the least of it" - :lol:


Lol. I'll have fun!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I caught Derek Trucks several year back but that was before he and his wife merged their careers. Susan is a great vocalist, and Derek is a versatile musician, but it's too much blues oriented music for my taste. I like Derek's early albums where he played many different styles. I'd like to see him do something a bit more modern.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Derek Trucks is an awesome guitarist, but from what little I have watched he shows too much restraint, not blowing us away with his awesome guitar work enough. That's why I always liked Johnny Winter because it was all about Johnny's awesome guitar and Johnny would give you plenty of it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I’m at the show! I’m excited. I too want to see Derek do something more modern.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://i67.tinypic.com/10xyp2w.jpg Pic of me at show!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm at the show! I'm excited. I too want to see Derek do something more modern.


Some Bill Frisell tunes, perhaps?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Derek blew the roof off, what an amazing show. They have to be the best live rock band around right now!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I prefer the singer from Derek Trucks Band to Susan, in all honesty...his voice is just so smooth. He sang lead on a couple tonight, those might have been my favorite moments, vocally, of the evening.

Susan is great, just has more gut in her expression, which is great for the Blues.


----------

